# Raccourci gestionnaire de mots de passe



## lemanosquin (2 Décembre 2021)

l'actualité Mac Génération du 02/12/2021 propose un raccourci pour accéder aux mots de passe de Safari en créant l'icône dans le doc
/Library/Apple/System/Library/CoreServices/SafariSupport.bundle/Contents/PreferencePanes/Passwords.prefPane 
Hors lorsque que l'on veut accéder au répertoire (SafariSupport.bundle) il est impossible de l'ouvrir sauf avec Aperçu mais qui n'ouvre pas le répertoire
Ma question: avec quelle appli l'ouvrir ? sinon l'astuce ne peut pas être installée


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2021)

lemanosquin a dit:


> l'actualité Mac Génération du 02/12/2021 propose un raccourci pour accéder aux mots de passe de Safari en créant l'icône dans le doc
> /Library/Apple/System/Library/CoreServices/SafariSupport.bundle/Contents/PreferencePanes/Passwords.prefPane
> Hors lorsque que l'on veut accéder au répertoire (SafariSupport.bundle) il est impossible de l'ouvrir sauf avec Aperçu mais qui n'ouvre pas le répertoire
> Ma question: avec quelle appli l'ouvrir ? sinon l'astuce ne peut pas être installée


Tu parles de cet article... https://www.macg.co/macos/2021/12/m...gestionnaire-de-mots-de-passe-de-macos-125721 ...et je ne vois pas où est ton problème. Chez moi...






Et je corrige ton titre MR qui ne veut rien dire.

*Edit :* en relisant ta réponse, il faut faire un clic droit sur SafariSupport.bundle et sélectionner Afficher le contenu du paquet. Oui le fichier ressemble à un petit Lego, mais c'est un fichier package qui contient d'autres dossiers et sous-dossiers. 




Pour un accès direct, sur le Bureau tu fais le raccourci *shift+cmd+G* qui ouvre une fenêtre contextuelle dans laquelle tu fais un Copier/Coller  de la ligne de commande de l'article qui est...

```
/Library/Apple/System/Library/CoreServices/SafariSupport.bundle/Contents/PreferencePanes/Passwords.prefPane
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée, cela aura pour effet d'avoir cette fenêtre..




...le reste n'est pas dur à comprendre en faisant un Glisser/Déposer dans le Dock.


----------

